# H A Johnson Boston???????



## Runner (Nov 17, 2010)

Found this snorkeling this summer.  It it rare or common?? Possible age??

 H.A. Johnson & Co.
 headquarters for
 Bakers & Confectioners
 Supplies
 Boston. Mass

 Thanks,
 Runner


----------



## Runner (Nov 17, 2010)

another picture


----------



## Runner (Nov 17, 2010)

One more


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks great to me! [] Molasses perhaps?


----------



## splante (Nov 18, 2010)

google H.a. johnson co boston mass..come up with some simalar jugs on diffrent auction websites "worthpoint" for example...all seem to be from late 1890's..not much info on the company itself yet   cant tell from picture but is handle broken off?


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 18, 2010)

Certainly newer than the 2 other pieces of nice stoneware in your picture, probably in the middle range between 1895-1915. Attractive piece you have there.

 I used my last worthpoint free trial price lookup and was disappointed with the price. I'd certainly pay more for one of these and it may be a fluke but for informational purposes here it is:



> Zoom (1)                                                                                       [/align]                                                                                                          [/align]                                                                                                                                                             VINTAGE STONEWARE JUG H.A. JOHNSON & CO. BOSTON MASS.
> Sold For:                                                                                                                                                                    $ 17.49
> Sold Date:07/03/2008
> Channel:Online Auction
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 18, 2010)

> from picture but is handle broken off?


 I think I see it sticking out a little in pic 1.


----------



## Runner (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Plumbata for the look up. I thought it would be worth more than that also, must me fairly common in the Boston area.  Now it has a nice place on my book shelf.  

 Runner


----------



## splante (Nov 19, 2010)

is that worthpoint a gimmick, always wondered about it?


----------



## jimbo6679 (Jun 8, 2011)

What a surprise to see these items posted.    My father worked for HA Johnson Co.  from around 1930, until he retired in about '72.   He took time off to go to the army in WWII, as did many Johnson's employees.    He started in the downtown Boston building, which even up into the 90's as I remember the name was still on the side of a building you could see from the expressway.    After the war, he got to manage the Johnson's oven factory in Newburyport, and when that closed, went to work in the new building on North Beacon Street in Brighton.    I even worked there 3 summers during college.

 Not to many folks any more get to work "
 cradle to grave" !

 I remember the Johnson's jams and pie fillings were the best!   They also in those years owned the Murray's soda fountain line.


----------

